# New hatched Scolopendra multidens pedeling



## angus (Sep 27, 2006)

finally got the success first cultch in medium size...they ar arround 3cm in length...when should feed the first meal???


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 27, 2006)

feed them now

that thing is CUTE!

my polymorpha eat when they are still mostly white in color


----------



## angus (Sep 27, 2006)

cacoseraph said:


> feed them now
> 
> that thing is CUTE!
> 
> my polymorpha eat when they are still mostly white in color


those pedeling can feed just hatched?
i plan to feed some fit size B. dubia or S. tartara


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 27, 2006)

no, they don't feed when just hatched... let me see if i can find a pic of what i am talking about

i believe they can feed at this stage:





http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/centipede/babies/S_polymorpha_Surprise09b.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/centipede/babies/S_polymorpha_Surprise09c.jpg


the reason i think that they can feed is pretty soon after that pic i dropped prekilled and partly ripped apart roach in the container to see what would happen. the mom ate her share and there was still some left... i never actually saw any of the babies eating, but i did notice that after that when i shined a light through the babies i could see their digestive tract seemed to be full of food


----------



## bistrobob85 (Sep 27, 2006)

Good job, mr.Angus!!!! Its great to see how much success you're having these days . 

 phil.


----------



## angus (Sep 27, 2006)

cacoseraph,

thx for your pix and advise, i would try to feed some roches tonight...  

phil..

as u also got some mum on eggs now, i think u would got your pedelings very soon....good luck for u~


----------



## angus (Sep 29, 2006)

cacoseraph said:


> feed them now
> 
> that thing is CUTE!
> 
> my polymorpha eat when they are still mostly white in color


hello caco..

i hv those plings last night finally, i feed the baby B. dubia, and i do test
with pre-killed or live one, sounds live one were more attractive to them, i think over 60% will catch the prey within 15 seconds once the roaches through into.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Sep 29, 2006)

Did you separate all the babies before their first meal or did you feed them together for their first meal? When do they actually start developing canibalistism?

 phil.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 30, 2006)

Awesome looking little pedelings!  Interesting to watch all that happen.  My biggest problem with a bunch of babies was making sure they didn't dry out.  I didn't use much coco fiber in each small container so it would dry out faster.  I lost some that way.  Congrates and thanks for the pic!  Looks really cool!


----------



## angus (Sep 30, 2006)

bistrobob85 said:


> Did you separate all the babies before their first meal or did you feed them together for their first meal? When do they actually start developing canibalistism?
> 
> phil.


i hv already seperate them once they leave the mother..and they told me they were happy to take their first meal at their own home..:} :} 



Galapoheros said:


> Awesome looking little pedelings!  Interesting to watch all that happen.  My biggest problem with a bunch of babies was making sure they didn't dry out.  I didn't use much coco fiber in each small container so it would dry out faster.  I lost some that way.  Congrates and thanks for the pic!  Looks really cool!


when i seperate them into single plastic cup..and i generally put 1.5 inch pot soil  as substrate, a very small water dish and a very small pcs bark...but the soil and water dish is not enough, but i dont like to group housing them, but the plastic were enough...anyway, each one put into the cup finally, but no substrate..and i would do somethings for the humidity, i do use some towel paper and press into a ball shape...let it absorb some water and just place in the plastic, it can keep the humidity and wont hv too much water on the bottom...for a short period, u can try this method..


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 30, 2006)

I may try the paper towel thing some time.  I bought a couple 100 deli cups, put a small hole in the top to drop food and water in with no side holes.  I needed to add water maybe once every two weeks.  I just didn't keep up with it very well at times.  With that kind of low ventilation, that stuff stays moist really long!  I have some pedes in gallon jugs that I haven't added water to since I put them in which, I can't remember when I bought those jugs, but I can find the pics later and get the date.  It's been many, many months and it still looks plenty moist.  I'm real glad the AB turned me on to that stuff!


----------



## danread (Sep 30, 2006)

cacoseraph said:


> the reason i think that they can feed is pretty soon after that pic i dropped prekilled and partly ripped apart roach in the container to see what would happen. the mom ate her share and there was still some left... i never actually saw any of the babies eating, but i did notice that after that when i shined a light through the babies i could see their digestive tract seemed to be full of food



I've experienced this as well, but with my _Scolopendra_ sp. "gigantea robusta" pedelings. Here's a couple of photos of them soon after they ate their mother...


----------



## kraken (Sep 30, 2006)

"After they ate their mother"??? I didnt know they would do this!


----------



## Tony92 (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow Dan ! those baby gigantea pedelings look more like little fat maggots with way to many legs, gotta love em though ! :clap:


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 30, 2006)

I remember that pic!  Don't think I'll ever forget it.


----------



## angus (Oct 1, 2006)

very nice pics but so sorry for the mother....
i wanna ask...as the pling still not yet "colour up"..
how do u think to seperate them from the mother at this stage??


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 1, 2006)

I separate when I see the first few start to go out on their own like they are looking around. What I do is separate the mom and while the babies walk around, I let them walk on a chopstick and move them to a small container. Easier to find a chopstick in HK than US


----------



## bistrobob85 (Oct 2, 2006)

> Easier to find a chopstick in HK than US


Hehe, just say it, you're crazy about chinese restaurants . Don't be ashamed, i am like that too!!!!

 phil.


----------

